# Ideas hit at the strangest opportunity....



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So there I am in the checkout line at the grab "N" git, when I see the on sale displays..Disposable lighters, penny balloons, cotton balls..It hits me:

Cram a couple of cotton balls into the balloon, shove a lighter in behind it, tie a knot. waterproofed fire starter that comes with its very own ranger band, and at under a buck apiece [give or take my crappy math skills. ] you can afford to cram one in every piece of woods gear you have space in a pocket in.

There, I kept somebody from freezing to death.:flower:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Good idea. :idea: Maybe roll the cotton balls in some Vaseline and put in one balloon then put in 2nd balloon with lighter behind 1st balloon?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Thought about that, but the stuff tends to liquify around here in Summer. I'm pretty sure that'd wreck the lighter, BUT
If you used a bigger balloon, you could tie off the jellied cotton balls and have even more tinder. I wonder if there were some really long balloons[ useless dry condoms?ROFL ]you could make like a "Sausage link" of tinder packs and trim them off as required? maybe put a lighter in each end, you never know with this Chinese junk.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I started reading and the first thing that came to mind is he is going to make a fire balloon/bomb instead of a water balloon.... LOL


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL no.. I prefer binary reactive chemicals. LOL


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Magus said:


> Thought about that, but the stuff tends to liquify around here in Summer. I'm pretty sure that'd wreck the lighter, BUT
> If you used a bigger balloon, you could tie off the jellied cotton balls and have even more tinder. I wonder if there were some really long balloons[ useless dry condoms?ROFL ]you could make like a "Sausage link" of tinder packs and trim them off as required? maybe put a lighter in each end, you never know with this Chinese junk.


I meant put the cotton balls in one balloon (twist tie the end to seal it) then put that balloon inside another balloon with the lighter going in last.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

TimB said:


> I meant put the cotton balls in one balloon (twist tie the end to seal it) then put that balloon inside another balloon with the lighter going in last.


Refine your idea into one balloon solution?

Cotton balls in a balloon, tie a knot in the balloon below the cotton balls and then insert the lighter and tie another knot?

Lighter is protected from any potential cotton ball seepage.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## scott_norwood (Feb 12, 2015)

Wouldn't vaseline dissolve a latex ballon?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Rather than vaseline, how about a crayon or a couple birthday candles?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

scott_norwood said:


> Wouldn't vaseline dissolve a latex ballon?


I was wondering the same thing since I vaguely recalled something about it.

Natural Disolvents
Latex consists of 55 to 65 percent water. The ozone, oxygen, heat, ultra violet rays and humidity exceeding 40 percent causes latex to evaporate, leading to deterioration. When it comes to latex, the old adage of "water and oil don't mix" rings true. *Latex will deteriorate when coming in contact with oil and petroleum-based products such as shoe polish, saddle soap, Vaseline and other forms of petroleum-based jelly, many hand lotions, oil-based soaps and lubricants.*

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/info_8577826_dissolves-latex.html


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

scott_norwood said:


> Wouldn't vaseline dissolve a latex ballon?


The biology teacher in h.s. would tell that Vaseline would dissolve rubber or latex. He was trying to tell us not to use Vaseline when using condoms. I guess if you need Vaseline, when using condoms, you need to figure a few other things out as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I guess if you need Vaseline, when using condoms, you need to figure a few other things out as well.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> The biology teacher in h.s. would tell that Vaseline would dissolve rubber or latex. He was trying to tell us not to use Vaseline when using condoms. I guess if you need Vaseline, when using condoms, you need to figure a few other things out as well.


Well I was trying to be vague.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, Vaseline or other petroleum based accelerant is incompatible with latex rubber balloons, but I sure do like the cheap balloon idea.


----------



## addseo1119 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Marcus said:


> Well I was trying to be vague.


I tend to be most straight forward, and you can imagine it can get me in trouble.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Guess I've been out of school too long.  I had completely forgotten that.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

With or without the vaseline, its still an excellent way to waterproof-package something! Its very durable, flexible, and light. It could easily be used to waterproof the contents of an Altoids survival can.

Plus, the balloon should be easy to ignite and burn for a reasonably long time. Some people include sections of old inner tubes for this reason.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*facepalm* THE F#[email protected] BIRTHDAY CANDLES WERE RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Mel223 (Jan 11, 2010)

Squoosh a little vaseline into a section of plastic drinking straw, trim to fit and seal with a flame, wipe clean, drop in among cotton balls in case of sharp corners. Or tuck a single birthday candle into a section of straw and seal the same way. Gives the candle a little extra protection.

I have a good time sealing things into straws...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Mel223 said:


> I have a good time sealing things into straws...


And they are *free* from fast food places!

"Jack in the Box" always had the best straws (the blue ones) but since I hate eating there, so I don't know what they offer now.

I wonder how some cotton in straw with just one drop of motor oil (on one end) would work as a fire starter?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> And they are *free* from fast food places!
> 
> "Jack in the Box" always had the best straws (the blue ones) but since I hate eating there, so I don't know what they offer now.
> 
> I wonder how some cotton in straw with just one drop of motor oil (on one end) would work as a fire starter?


Jack in the Box has the best TACO'S! And, I might add, they are healthy! 

I use to finish they day off of surfing in Bolsa Chica, CA. with 6 Jack in the Box Taco's! You can't eat just one.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jack in the box tacos are deep fried. Yummy, but I watch my cholesterol. 

I searched for "Urethane Balloons" to combat the latex problem, but found nothing. Blue Nitrile rubber examination gloves is the only other thing that might work. Then you could tie off individual fingers


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish my wife's ideas wouldn't hit before I've completed the last project she had the idea for, makes my brains get twisted sometimes.


----------



## ikean (Jul 4, 2010)

They gave those little jars of Carmex at the check out too. If they have a bigger ballon like the bop balloons the used to sell you could shove an unopened tube of Carmex in there with everything else. Or grab some Fritos ..they burn pretty well too. Just throw a small bag in your pocket.


----------

